# The house with yellow doors & windows



## Ellis-1234 (May 20, 2015)

I have driven past this house so many times and always wondered if it was empty. I decided today that I would drag my sister there and go check it out. Unfortunately we didn't find a way into the house but there was plenty of barns/sheds/garages. 
I don't have any info on this spot other than its looked like it's been empty for quite a few years. 


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


Urbex by lucy ellis, on Flickr


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 20, 2015)

Very nice indeed. Enjoyed those pics.


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 20, 2015)

Some very nice framing there, thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (May 20, 2015)

That's an interesting way to paint windows.

As Covert said, nicely framed.


----------



## smiler (May 20, 2015)

That's all right that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 20, 2015)

Thanks all. Much apriciated.


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 20, 2015)

krela said:


> That's an interesting way to paint windows.
> 
> As Covert said, nicely framed.



Agreed. Definitely interesting.


----------



## CovertUrbex (May 20, 2015)

Just to clarify, I wasn't making a window pun


----------



## Ellis-1234 (May 20, 2015)

CovertUrbex said:


> Just to clarify, I wasn't making a window pun




Someone has just told me the reason why the windows are like that is because the old Man who lived there got told a lot of times to paint his windows, he didn't want to, so he did that to them. What a rebel..


----------



## staticnomad (May 20, 2015)

Great post and great photos! Thank you for sharing


----------



## tumble112 (May 20, 2015)

Very nicely done, all the things around the place more than make up for not getting inside the house.


----------



## UrbanX (May 21, 2015)

Nice one, fantastic set of photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 21, 2015)

Nice find and great photos.


----------



## gingrove (May 21, 2015)

You have a great eye for a shot - Love the engine with cobwebs!


----------



## Locksley (May 21, 2015)

Awesome shots. What a shame it's all been left to rot


----------



## TK421 (May 23, 2015)

I say, thats rather nice. I know where it is too! That Austin G cabbed wagon is enough to break me out of urbex semi retirement me thinks!! Great photos

I see you are in Norton....me too!


----------



## ryedale rodent (Jun 1, 2015)

I live quite near the property and it IS lived in! A reclusive old chap lives there; I'm quite surprised he didn't come out when you were having a look around! I haven't seen him around the village or surrounding fields for some time, but you'll sometimes see a light on in the building at night when passing. It's Grade II listed but looks to be in quite poor repair and the trees at the front can't be helping.


----------

